# 2000 audi s4 coolant reservoir sensor located underneath it



## questvw (Feb 20, 2009)

i bought my car and it came with a broken sensor that is located on the coolant reservoir and i accidently disconected the wires from the black piece of it and i forgot what color wire goes to which number ....


----------

